# The Falcon turret



## BLACKEAGLE

The Falcon turret was indigenously developed by King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) in close partnership with the Mechanology Design Bureau and IST Dynamics of South Africa. It also uses some British and Swiss sub-systems. The Falcon turret was first revealed in 2003. The intended platform for this turret is the Jordanian Al Hussein (Challenger 1) main battle tank. Jordanian Army also operates Tariq (Centurions), M60A3 and Khalid (Chieftain) main battle tanks. These tanks can be also fitted with the Falcon turret. This turret is also proposed for export customers.






The Falcon is a low-volume and reduced-silhouette turret. It incorporates a Swiss RUAG Defense Systems 120-mm / L50 smoothbore gun, fitted with an autoloader. This gun is capable of firing all types of NATO 120-mm tank ammunition. It is superior to the British L11 120-mm rifled gun of the Al Hussein. Maximum rate of fire is up to 8 rounds per minute. Up to 17 rounds can be stowed in the bustle autoloader. Loading mechanism and ready-to-use ammunition are separated from the crew. Turret bustle is fitted with blow-out panels. Additional rounds are carried inside the hull.






Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun. This turret is fitted with the latest generation thermal imaging, surveillance, navigation and fire control systems.

Remote operation of the turret enables full under armor protection for the crew members. Overall protection level is improved by reduced vehicle profile. Front of the turret is reinforced with composite armor. The Falcon turret has a built-in modular armor. Modules can be replaced when damaged, or when more advanced armor is available. Turret is fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems.

The Falcon turret is fitted with auxiliary power unit, based on a small diesel engine.
Initial variant is known as the Falcon 1 (AB9C4) and improved variant is the Falcon 2 (AB9C5). Currently the Falcon 3 is under development. It will be fitted with a new autoloader, which will accommodate more ready-to-use ammunition.






The Jordanian Falcon is a low-volume and reduced-silhouette turret, developed by KADDB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Falcon II
*






*Survivability*

- The design of the Falcon Turret places the crew below the turret ring and the reduction of turret volume leads to a reduced profile and silhouette so allowing higher protection levels to be achieved for the same mass of armor

- Modular Multipurpose Armour Protection Packets. The Falcon mounts modular multipurpose protection packets which enables flexibility in protection levels to match the threat

- The turret mounts signature management system and multi spectral screening smoke. It also features a laser-warning device that is designed to give the crew advance warning of a potential enemy engagement, thereby allowing evasive action to be taken and consequently increases survivability

*FALCON TURRET Specifications:*

. Universal turret easily fitted on different platforms
. Stabilised 120 mm/50 cal NATO standard gun
. Smoothbore Compact Tank Gun
. Muzzle velocity: 1,770 m / s (APFSDS)
. Two main types of ammunition APFSDS and MP
. Bustle mounted Auto-loader with 'Blow-out Panel'
. Day/Night Thermal imaging displays for Commander and Gunner
. All electric Gun and Turret laying / drive systems
. Automatic fire detection / suppression system
. NBC protection-over pressurised fighting compartment
. Air conditioning system electrically operated located in the hull
. APU, under armour mounted diesel engine
. Instantaneous smoke grenade, two launchers 16 grenades
. Position / Navigation System
. Comfortable crew stations and compartment
. In own-tank training capability

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*The Loading system*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE : Wait let me get this straight - Auto-loader, low silhouette & a low profile providing more protection for the same mass - Dude that sounds like an Eastern Tank !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Wait let me get this straight - Auto-loader, low silhouette & a low profile providing more protection for the same mass - Dude that sounds like an Eastern Tank !



Yes, it's based on the eastern concept concerning the auto-loading system, but the systems, and the gun are co-developed/produced based on Western standards and the turret is installed on a 62 tone chassis. Read the following:

- The design of the Falcon Turret places the crew below the turret ring and the reduction of turret volume leads to a reduced profile and silhouette so allowing higher protection levels to be achieved for the same mass of armor

- Modular Multipurpose Armour Protection Packets. The Falcon mounts modular multipurpose protection packets which enables flexibility in protection levels to match the threat

- The turret mounts signature management system and multi spectral screening smoke. It also features a laser-warning device that is designed to give the crew advance warning of a potential enemy engagement, thereby allowing evasive action to be taken and consequently increases survivability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, it's based on the eastern concept concerning the auto-loading system, but the systems, and the gun are co-developed/produced based on Western standards and the turret is installed on a 62 tone chassis. Read the following:
> 
> - The design of the Falcon Turret places the crew below the turret ring and the reduction of turret volume leads to a reduced profile and silhouette so allowing higher protection levels to be achieved for the same mass of armor
> 
> - Modular Multipurpose Armour Protection Packets. The Falcon mounts modular multipurpose protection packets which enables flexibility in protection levels to match the threat
> 
> - The turret mounts signature management system and multi spectral screening smoke. It also features a laser-warning device that is designed to give the crew advance warning of a potential enemy engagement, thereby allowing evasive action to be taken and consequently increases survivability



Those add ons are included in many an Eastern design as well ! We're not talking about the '70s or even the '80s for godsake ! 

And now most Eastern Tanks are made on Western Standards as well in recognition of more importance given to quality control & the sort but we're talking about the design ! 

And from all the talk I've heard here on this very forum an Eastern Design generally has the following characteristics : 

(a) 125 mm smooth bore gun 

(b) low silhouette & a low profile

(c) add on armor to increase protection further to compensate for the low silhouette & the low profile 

Barring (a) your tank fits the description of an Eastern Tank Design or a hybrid like us & the Chinese have come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Wait let me get this straight - Auto-loader, low silhouette & a low profile providing more protection for the same mass - Dude that sounds like an Eastern Tank !



BTW, in the Phoenix thread, I wasn't saying auto-loading system and low height are flaws, my point was that those two specs are *AMONG *specs that define the Eastern concept of tanks, and BTW, the French AMX-56 Leclerc tank has auto-loading system and 3 crew. Auto-loading system has advantages and disadvantages. However, the thing that distinguishes this turret *is it's remote operation of the turret enables full under armor protection for the crew members.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Those add ons are included in many an Eastern design as well ! We're not talking about the '70s or even the '80s for godsake !
> 
> And now most Eastern Tanks are made on Western Standards as well in recognition of more importance given to quality control & the sort but we're talking about the design !
> 
> And from all the talk I've heard here on this very forum an Eastern Design generally has the following characteristics :
> 
> (a) 125 mm smooth bore gun
> 
> (b) low silhouette & a low profile
> 
> (c) add on armor to increase protection further to compensate for the low silhouette & the low profile
> 
> Barring (a) your tank fits the description of an Eastern Tank Design or a hybrid like us & the Chinese have come up with.



Falcon turret is installed on Challenger 1 chassis. Lower height is an advantage as a matter of fact, but on what expense? it's on the expense of crew safety, comfort, bad storage of fuel and munition as well as less protection than the Western counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

I think the GCC should invest in a single platform and develop it into different versions rather than every one coming with new tanks.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## acetophenol

Thats for sure a unique looking turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

GS2000 and CS2001 &#8212; KADDB Jordan





This project started in 2001 and the first sighting systems for the Falcon project were built by us, unfortunately lack of funds resulted in these sights never being tested and the project ultimately being cancelled. Attached are pictures of the gunner sighting system, no pictures of the commander sight are available although this is the same as the first picture shown under the CS2000 &#8212; Thales Optronics UK paragraph. The commander sight being a stabilised panoramic sight with 3 FOV day camera and cooled TI and the gunner sight being a 3 FOV day camera, LRF and 2 FOV cooled TI system.
Vision24 &mdash; GS2000 and CS2001 &mdash; KADDB Jordan


----------



## Armstrong

@nabil_05 : Dude what are your thoughts on this turret ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Wait let me get this straight - Auto-loader,* low silhouette & a low profile* providing more protection for the same mass - Dude that sounds like an Eastern Tank !



As I said, low profile is an advantage but it shouldn't be on the expense of tank Survivability, let's take T-72 as an example, it's the most deployed Eastern tank and most 3rd gen Eastern tanks designs are based on it. Soviet designers were keen to keep it as lower profile as possible to avoid getting hit in the first place and not survive the hit, and this philosophy was proved wrong in several wars especially the Syrian one in which more than 1000+ tanks were destroyed. Considering Avoiding getting hit and survive the hit is the major deference between Eastern and Western concepts of designing tanks. 

The lower profile in the T-72/90 was on the expense of the space inside the tank where the crews have to take uncomfortable and strict positions and yet their on the expense of crew combat performance, and that's because the ammo is stored under the floor of the tanks and turret floor and other locations, the fuel as well is stored in scattered locations, which put both the crew and the tank fatal threats in case of getting hit which could be resulted by flying turrets as we usually see with the targeted T-72. 













The core problem with automatic loading system on the T-72 is not the concept of the system but rather with the scattered, un-protected stored ammo. Unlike the Western tanks which have isolated and protected ammunition compartments including the French Leclerc which has an auto loading system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## UkroTurk

There is some smells from South African DENEL or BAE!

Rooikat 120mm turret very similar to FALCON!


----------



## Philip the Arab

UkroTurk said:


> There is some smells from South African DENEL or BAE!
> 
> Rooikat 120mm turret very similar to FALCON!


Yes, Jordan cooperated with the Swiss here. I do wish it could have gone forward with an indigenous tank made by Jordan with other Arab countries but sadly it amounted to nothing.


----------

